# W-Lan mit SuSE 9.1



## barbapapa (17. September 2004)

Morgen zusammen,

hab da ein Problem mein W-Lan zum laufen zu kriegen und bin auch im Forum nicht fündig geworden.

Habe SuSE 9.1 Pro. (DVD) und ein Asus M6700N Notebook mit Intel Proset 2100 W-Lan (im Notebook integriert). 

Habe vom YaST aus das Online-Update gemacht und alle Pakete upgedated.

Im YaST hab ich alle (?) Einstellungen gemacht:
- WEP
- IP (KEIN DHCP)
- Gateway (Router von Siemens)
- ...

Wenn ich dann mit ifconfig und iwconfig meine Einstellungen überprüfe schaut alles gut aus. ABER:

Ich komme mit PING auf den Router, aber vom Router nicht ins Internet...
-> Fehlermeldung "Network unreachable"

Würd mich freuen, wenn mir da einer weiterhelfen könnte!

_


----------



## Sinac (17. September 2004)

Hat du denn einen Link also kannst du ausschließen das die Reichweite nicht stimmt?
Und hast du die SSID eingegeben? Das ist bei YAST unter den extra WLAN-Einstellungen.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## barbapapa (17. September 2004)

Ja einen Link hab ich (von Windoofs gehts mit vollem Link)
und ssid hab ich auch angegeben...


----------



## Sinac (17. September 2004)

Poste mal den iwconfig output.
Ansonsten mal die firewall überprüft?


----------



## barbapapa (17. September 2004)

ifconfig:

Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0C:F1:30:7F:F4
inet addr:192.168.10.77  Bcast:192.168.10.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
inet6 addr: fe80::20c:f1ff:fe30:7ff4/64 Scope:Link
UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:1
collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
Interrupt:11 Base address:0x5000 Memory:ff9ee000-ff9eefff

iwconfig:

IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:"netz"  Nickname:"kojote"
Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00
Bit Rate=0kb/s   Tx-Power=0 dBm
Retryn   RTS thr=2304 B   Fragment thrff
Encryption key:XXXXXXXXXX   Security mode:restricted
Power Managementff
Link Quality:0/100  Signal level:-98 dBm  Noise level:-98 dBm
Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

#######
net wundern bei Link Quality - bin nicht  zuhause am Router   

bei der iwconfig (fällt mir grade auf...) müsste doch bei "Access Point" was drinnen stehen, oder?
Wenn ja, wie und wo kann ich des noch ändern (falls des was macht)

Danke

_


----------



## Sinac (17. September 2004)

Ja, das ist so weil er dem AP nicht findet bzw. nicht drauf zugrreifen kann.
Mach erstmal WEP wieder aus, um das als Fehlerquelle auszuschließen.
Hast du auch den richtigen Channel eingestellt?


----------



## barbapapa (17. September 2004)

ok. Danke soweit.

ich teste das am Wochenende und geb dann ne Rückmeldung

__


----------



## barbapapa (19. September 2004)

so also folgendes:

WEP und Channel passen auch.

Wenn ich ping auf 192.168.10.1 (Router) mach dann geht des - komm sogar über den Browser auf die  Config-Seite des Routers.

Wenn ich aber ping auf http://www.heise.de mach kommt "network unreachable"


----------



## CobraX (19. September 2004)

Hast Du mal den AccesPoint/Router neu gestartet?

Ich hatte disesn Spalt auch eine Zeit lang, aber neu booten und AccesPoint Strom weg, warten, Strom wieder rein hat es dann irgendwie gebracht.


----------



## barbapapa (19. September 2004)

nein, schalte den Router jeden Abend sowieso aus...


----------



## barbapapa (20. September 2004)

selbst gelöste Probleme sind die Besten ;-) 

in der resolve.conf war ein Eintrag mit "search" drinnen, welcher aufs lokale Netzwerk zeigte... 
Eintrag gelöscht -> läuft  

Aber danke für Eure Hilfe

__


----------

